# New Dish 922 - time is off by 5 hours ?



## jtallon (Nov 7, 2004)

We got our 922 installed today. It seems to be working fine, but the time is off on everything by 5 hours - i.e. it is 4:45 now, but the DVR thinks it is 9:45. And a show that should run Tuesday at 7pm actually shows as starting Tuesday at midnight...

I'm assuming it thinks I am in the wrong time zone or something like that, but for the life of me I can't find a place to adjust the time or the timezone.

Any idea how to correct this ? Thanks !


----------



## jetjock (Jun 21, 2006)

Mine did the same thing after it was installed. Just unplug it for thirty seconds and that did the trick.


----------



## jtallon (Nov 7, 2004)

Worked like a charm. Thank you !


----------

